# Firewall Trouble?



## matte91 (Dec 3, 2007)

Two days ago I installed Nod32 ESET Smart Security and it was running fine for a little while.

This morning I woke up to my Internet not loading, despite it showing that I was connected. I then uninstalled Nod32, and had quite a bit of trouble getting rid of it completely. I ended up deleting everything I could find that is associated with it through the registry. Even after the uninstall took place It still appeared whenever I restarted. Deleting the files in the registry under the ESET folders stopped that problem.

My question. Even though I deleted this software, I am unable to access anything that needs access to the internet. 

Please Help Guys!

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## matte91 (Dec 3, 2007)

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...



This is very strange now.

My internet is connected even after resetting my router, and I still cannot access the programs I visit every day [AOL Instant Messenger, Firefox], but it will let me load up a web page in Internet Explorer. Any help?

It's almost as if the programs I allowed to start by clicking ignore when the prompt comes up, now will not work. When I originally installed ESET, I did not open IE, but everything that I did use while it was installed will no longer open with an internet connection.

Also to add, when I open IE, it loads its home page, then freezes up after that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like you have bigger issues than just networking not working.


----------

